# Concorde Colombo value



## apostle (Jan 19, 2008)

Can  anyone tell me the value of a late 80's/early 90's(I think)example in good/v. good condition,please? Frame is Columbus Aelle Tre Tubi,59 cm c-t-top,chrome fork,orig. pearl blue fade to pearl white paint & short gold diagonal pinstripes.Campagnolo athena(was told)gruppo.6-speed freewheel.Cinelli bar/stem.Mavic 36-spoke clincher rims.


----------

